# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Mamuthet Mund Te Rikthehen Ne Jete

## Darius

*Mamuthet dhe Dodo-s mund te rikthehen ne jete*


Njeriu i Neandertalit, tigri dhembe shpate (ose mahajordi), dembeli gjigand dhe zogu Dodo, mamuthi... te gjithe jane ne listen qe kualifikojne ne mundesine per tu ringjallur duke perdorur ADN e tyre qe eshte mundur te sigurohet. Nje liste prej 50 kafshesh te zhdukura, sebashku me mamuthin me ndihmen e teknologjise se ardhshme mund te risillen ne jete. 

Revista New Scientis perpiloi nje liste ku perfshiheshe dhe Neandertali i epokes se akullnajave i cili per nje kohe jetoi bashkarisht me Homos Sapiens perpara se te zhdukej 25 mije vjet me pare. 

Ne nentor shkenctaret gjenetike publikuan nje skeme pothuajse te perfunduar ADN te mamuthit duke rritur spekullimet se ringjallja e gjitarit gjigand te zhdukur 10 mije vjet me pare mund te ishte e mundur. Kjo do perfshije klonimin ose perzerjen me genet e nje elefanti per te eleminuar ndryshimet gjenetike midis specieve. Nje mision i tille kaq ambicioz nuk eshte ende i mundur me teknologjine e sotme por disa eksperte besojne se eshte thjesht nje ceshtje kohe deri kur gjitari i zhdukur te risillet ne jete.

*Mamuthi*




*Zogu Dodo*





*Tigri Dhembeshpate (mahajordi)*

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Vertet do ishte ngjarje interesante. Por une do thoja, qe me pare te mendojne si te ruajne nga zhdukja speciet qe popullojne sot token e qe kanosen me shfarosje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ja nje liste me emrat dhe fotot e atyre gjitareve te cilet jane zhdukur 10-15 mije vjetet e fundit dhe qe eshte e mundur ne nje te ardhme ndofta te afert te ringjallen.

Slothi Gjigand (dembeli) ku perfshihen dy lloje, ai i tokes dhe i qe jetonte ne peme





*Mastodonti*, nje lloj mamuthi por me i vogel ne trup

----------


## Inteligjentja

Me duket shume absurde si ide.  Me c'qellim mund te "ringjallesh" kafshe qe jane zhdukur mijera vjete me pare? Per kureshtje? C'ndodh me ligjet e natyres? Si mund keto kafshe te pershtaten ne ambjentin tone? Se di, interesant si lajm por pak jashte realitetit.

----------


## Darius

*Ariu Fytyrshkurter* nje lloj i zhdukur 10-15 mije vjet me pare dhe nje gjigand per nga madhesia trupore me tipare grabitqaresh. Njihet si nga grabitqaret me mizore te Pleistocenit.




*Ujku i Alaskes* i cili u zhduk 12 mije vjet me pare. Disa shkenctare mendojne se ai u zhduk si pasoje e ngrohjes se menjehershme te klimes gje qe shkaktoi dhe shkrirjen masive te akujve




*Miu Gjigand* qe mendohet se peshonte deri ne 200 kg dhe qe u zhduk 10-15 mije vjet me pare

----------


## Darius

> Me duket shume absurde si ide.  Me c'qellim mund te "ringjallesh" kafshe qe jane zhdukur mijera vjete me pare? Per kureshtje? C'ndodh me ligjet e natyres? Si mund keto kafshe te pershtaten ne ambjentin tone? Se di, interesant si lajm por pak jashte realitetit.


Ata thjesht duan te provojne te risjellin ne jete keto kafshe duke qene se lagesia ne kohe e zhdukjes se tyre eshte relativisht e afert me kohen tone. I bie qe mos krijojne probleme serioze ndaj mjedisit te sotem. Ka dhe nje ide tjeter qe speciet te cilat mund te arrihet nje dite qe te ringjallen mund te vendosen ne nje ishull te pabanuar dhe te ndiqet progresi i tyre pa ndikur ne boten e sotme.

----------


## white-knight

> Ka dhe nje ide tjeter qe speciet te cilat mund te arrihet nje dite qe te ringjallen mund te vendosen ne nje ishull te pabanuar dhe te ndiqet progresi i tyre pa ndikur ne boten e sotme.


Si Jurassic Park...por dicka shkoj keq atje...

S'me pelqen klonimi,ligjet e natyres u bene te egra dhe i zhduken keto lloj speciesh...sipas logjikes se ketyre shkenctarve i bie te sjellim ne jete edhe dinosauret,pasi fosilet ekzistojne...

Eshte si ide freaky.

----------


## Darius

> S...sipas logjikes se ketyre shkenctarve i bie te sjellim ne jete edhe dinosauret,pasi fosilet ekzistojne...


Kjo eshte e pamundur. Dinosauret nuk mund te rikthehen ne jete sado te avancoje gjenetika dhe teknologjia. ADN ka nje kufi kohor dhe mund te ruhet per rreth 100 mije vjet nese jane kushtet e duhura. (disa shkenctare mendojne shume me pak dhe rastet kur eshte gjetur nje ADN kaq e vjeter jane shume te rralla. Une personalisht di nje rast te nje neandertali 70 mije vjecar te cilit ju be e mundur marrja e ADN). Mbas kalimit te kesaj kohe ajo behet e pamundur per tu terhequr dhe aq me pak, perdorur. Pra ideja e nje Jurassic Park eshte thjesht fantazi. Vetem nqs arrijne te gjejne nje mushkonje te fosilizuar ne rreshire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tigrimelara

secili me i bukur se tjetri gjynah qe s'jane

----------


## alibaba

Më interesantja është ringjallja e neandertalit

----------


## xfiles

Do ishte diçka shume e bukur dhe e mahnitshme ringjallja e ketyre kafsheve.
Intelekti njerzor ben pjese ne evolucionin e natyres, eshte pjese e natyres, dhe nese perzgjedhja natyrore ka favorizuar inteligjencen tone nuk shoh pse do ishte anti natyre ringjallja e ketyre kafsheve.

----------


## alibaba

> Intelekti njerzor ben pjese ne evolucionin e natyres, eshte pjese e natyres, dhe nese perzgjedhja natyrore ka favorizuar inteligjencen tone nuk shoh pse do ishte anti natyre ringjallja e ketyre kafsheve.


Kurse mu më duket farsë krejt ajo teoria e përzgjedhjes natyrore.

Një debil merr revolen dhe pa ndonjë qëllim e shkrep në drejtim të një shkencëtari, ec e fol tani për selekcionim natyror.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

[


> Mamuthet Mund Te Rikthehen Ne Jete


Se Besoi Se I Bije Te Jen Te Zot Te Kthein Ne jet Keto Te tjera

----------


## extreme

:Lulja3: 


> [
> 
> Se Besoi Se I Bije Te Jen Te Zot Te Kthein Ne jet Keto Te tjera



eee edhe kjo mund te jet e mundur vetem se nevoitet koh  :buzeqeshje:  e per at koh se besoj qe do te ket aq koh sepse njeriu po shkon duke e shkatruar planetin me luftra etj etjj ...

----------


## Darius

Lexojeni temen me vemendje. E thashe qe nuk behet fjale per dinosaur pasi ADN e tyre eshte e pamundur te terhiqet nga fosilet e gjetura. Po e citoj dhe njehere momentin kur kam shkruar per kete gje:




> Dinosauret nuk mund te rikthehen ne jete sado te avancoje gjenetika dhe teknologjia. ADN ka nje kufi kohor dhe mund te ruhet per rreth 100 mije vjet nese jane kushtet e duhura. (disa shkenctare mendojne shume me pak dhe rastet kur eshte gjetur nje ADN kaq e vjeter jane shume te rralla. Une personalisht di nje rast te nje neandertali 70 mije vjecar te cilit ju be e mundur marrja e ADN). Mbas kalimit te kesaj kohe ajo behet e pamundur per tu terhequr dhe aq me pak, perdorur. Pra ideja e nje Jurassic Park eshte thjesht fantazi. Vetem nqs arrijne te gjejne nje mushkonje te fosilizuar ne rreshire.


Pra mos i ndryshoni drejtimin temes me komente jashte saj.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Per Ujkun e Alaskes mendoj se nese vendoset te rrikthehet do mund te perjetonte te njeten gje qe e qoj drejt zhdukjes pasi dihet se edhe ne ditet e sotme po hasim ne te njetin problem me shkrirjen e akullnajave por megjithate sot teknologjia po bene te veten dhe mund qe ti beje zgjidhje Ujkut te Alaskes ne ndonje vend te krijuar qe te mbaje temperaturen ne kushtet qe iu pershtaten Ujkut te Alaskes mendoj qe mund te abientohet disi

 E per miun nuk besoje qe ka nevoje te kthehet mjafte po kemi probleme nga keta te vegjelit

Ky ke mendimi im sdo thote te jete keshtu!!!*

----------


## Endless

Ide interesante. Do me pelqente qe ne nje te ardhme (nese gjithomone arrihet ky eksperiment), te kisha nje nga keta Mamuthet ose Tigrat Dhembedraper per kafshe shtepiake!

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## unikali

Me duket me shume fantazi se realitet. Teme per te kaluar kohen, sepse po te studiohet zhdukja e ketyre specieve dalim ne perfundimin se kushtet klimaterike e natyrore ndikuan ndjeshem ne eleminimin e tyre. Darvinizmi... A mundet dikush, sado i fuqishem dhe me deshira pasionante te kete te krijoj te tilla kushte, apo ne kushte laboratorike, e keshtu ndryshon puna. Gjithsesi pergezohet cdo ndermarrje shkencore, pavaresisht rezultateve. Une do te kisha qejf ta perjetoja kete moment.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Mundem te pyes per dicka disa do thon po ky se di apo ben pyetje kot 
kot jam kurioz te pyes keto ne ca vende jetoin ne vende te ngrota apo te ftota 
apo nuk esht ndo nje problem i madh per keto si te ftota apo si te ngrota 
dhe ku jetoin jasht kontinentin europian apo atij aziatik kaq kisha ju flm

----------


## Darius

Tema eshte hapur per nje studim te kafsheve te zbuluara ne kontinentin Amerikan. Por ato kane patur nje shperndarje gjeografike globale.

----------

